# Some of my new snails....



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Blue Planorbarius corneus




























Melanoides granifera










Melanoides sp. 'Black' (maybe M. maculata)










Click here to see a video of them

Greets from Spain


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice snails. I wish we had that kind of selection here. Are these guys readily available over there?


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

Those are some great looking snails!!!! Do they bother your plants at all?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

The Melanoides sp. 'Black' is really cool looking.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I also keep and breed the blues and they ravage my plants! The reds are fine but these guys have ruined my bed of grass (they nibble the ends and make the whole stems die) and are endlessly eating my java moss!

They are pretty (I have leopard spotted blue young and some silver to almost white) but they are always on my plants.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Xema, thanks for sharing the snails photos! Great photos!!

Ｉ like the last melanoides 'black'　ｓｎａｉｌ have not seen it before!


----------

